# Animal Crossing: Upgrading Downgrading.



## Ren Partycat (Mar 6, 2010)

Here I have some long segments of every flaw in Animal Crossing: City Folk, I assure you it'll take you a very long time to read it all. But enjoy this rant I made that took me hours.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>House Upgrades</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Remember Wild World's House Upgrades? You could have different little rooms in each side of the house, and an upstairs room. But in City Folk, you have one huge room, a basement and an upstairs room. I was really disappointed when I found out you didn't have your Mansion laid out like that in the end, it just feels like the GameCube Version, it has the exact same upgrades. Now I understand in Wild World your other players share the same house, and those rooms were made for your other people. I doubt they were able to fit all of it into the game, so they did that instead of the usual animal crossing business. But wasn't Wild World's Mansion even better? I tell ya, City Folk has the exact same Upgrades as in the GameCube version. Also, why can't we have the NES games back in City Folk? I guess there wasn't enough space for em. Anyways, don't you honestly prefer Wild World's Mansion? One big room, a basement and an upstairs room is real boring compared to what you have in Wild World.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Grass</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Oh lord, the new feature of dying Grass doesn't _motivate_ you to plant flowers and catch bugs, it _forces_ you. That was the point of catching all insects, right? I don't remember a single time in Wild World where my grass died, and I ran all over that little town of mine. Even though there were patches where the homes would be, that's normal. The grass didn't die back in Wild world and Gamecube, it shouldn't die here in City Folk.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>The City</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Let's think of something else....The city! The city is boring and overrated, there isn't really much to do there, cept the usual AC events like Katrina, Crazy Redd, and Dr. Shrink. You can also change your hair, chainge the color of your shoes, do things in an auction house with your Wi-Fi buddies, and shop at GracieGrace, but everything's overpriced, plus I wouldn't wanna buy stuff from there, anyway because it looks like a Women's Fashion shop. Which it is, most likely. When City Folk was coming out, everyone was SO excited about the city. But when people bought the game, many were disappointed. The final flaw of this city is that you can't go online in the city, that would have been badass going with your friends in a bus for a few minutes and being able to talk to each other, instead of talking to that dried up pirate dude, Kapp'n. I would prefer a 5 minute trip doing nothing but talking to each other rather than not being able to go at all.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pascal</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Pascal makes no sense, he's like that Wise Old Man you talk to for Advice, but he's actually just some *censored.1.2* otter. Sure you get pirate furniture and a Golden Axe by giving him a Scallop, but I've never seen scallops in City Folk before, only white Scallops. Aren't Pearl Oysters supposed to be rare instead of little Scallops? You can find Scallops everywhere in real life. and Pearls are actually worth a lot. I think Pascal is another worthless Side Quest, because you can just throw your axe in the Fountain and it can end up being Gold or Silver. Unless you want a Pirate Themed house, there's your awesome adventure.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nookingtons</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Eventually, after a long period of time of having Nookingtons, Tom Nook will ask you a question regarding what you look for in a shop. If you answer incorrectly, your store will be downgraded. Now that right there is some pretty big bs. First off, if you've spent so much time and money to help his shop get Upgraded all the way, why in the holy mother of Linda Stein would I even want to believe that downgrading something perfectly awesome as Nookingtons into some crap shack is a good idea? Hot damn, what kind of hobo would you have to be to have those meet your standards? Even less than a Hobo, you'd have to be a stray dog to have such bitter, disgusting tastes in wanting a Cardboard Box for your shopping needs. I'd rather shop at a backstreet alley, knowing I would get scammed, raped, killed, or even worse. Now the downgrades aren't all that bad. Depending on what you've selected, it can randomly downgrade to any previous shop. It's kind of like you gotta gamble now, you can go home safely, knowing your awesome shop is still intact, or a wrecking crew storms the place and you have no choice but to rebuild a crappier shop. But how does he do that? It would take a lot of noise breaking the shop apart. Well, that's Animal Crossing for you. The world full of Magic.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Crazy Redd's</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Crazy Redd's is a random shop with a few items in it, usually a painting and rare furniture. The only way you can get inside the shop, is if someone invites you to their so called "Family". That sounds pretty fishy, what the hell is he selling in there? Crack? Marijuana? PCP? Shrooms? Maybe Crazy Redd is a batshiit insane terrorist selling heavy weaponry, planning on ruling all of the Animal Crossing world like motherfacking Hitler! Anyways, the rare items and paintings are worth it. Or are they? You might think that getting Paintings is nice for your House and Museum, but every time you identify Redd's Paintings, it's a damn fake! Why in the name of Leonardo Da Vinci would I wanna buy fake paintings? Isn't that illegal? Talk about Copper and Booker doing their damn job. Oh well, now you know that Crazy Redd is a CRAAAAAZY SCAMMER!</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shampoodle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Remember how I said you can get your hair done in the city? Well it just plain flatout sucks. How are we supposed to know what hair we're getting, if it doesn't even give us a decent explanation of what we want our hair to be! You need a freaking Guide to get the right haircut, because there is no way I'm wasting 3000 Bells a day for months looking for a decent haircut. Sure I'm rich and I can afford it, but I don't wanna look silly during Wi-Fi Parties. More like Scampoodle. The shoe shining is okay though. Cept when you get a bad shine. All depends what you're wearing.</div>


----------



## random guy (Mar 6, 2010)

If they put NES games in VC sales would go down, and the downgrade for nooks was there so you could get stores with better hours if you wanted.

edit: more


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> If they put NES games in VC sales would go down.


Oh, I see. True, if they did that then you could just buy City Folk and enjoy tons of NES games without buying Wii Points. But then again, I can get ANY of the virtual console games by Emulator, so Nintendo's sales are down either way.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree with every of your rants, but you forgot something about Nookington's.
When Tom Nook ask you which type of shop you prefer, this is not about gambling. If you choose "Variety", it will be Nookington's, while "Balance" yield you a Nookway, and "Best times" for Nook'n'Go. I'm not sure what "Nothing much" will do, but I suppose it won't change your shop.


----------



## random guy (Mar 6, 2010)

Nothing much will give you Nook's first store.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 6, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> I agree with every of your rants, but you forgot something about Nookington's.
> When Tom Nook ask you which type of shop you prefer, this is not about gambling. If you choose "Variety", it will be Nookington's, while "Balance" yield you a Nookway, and "Best times" for Nook'n'Go. I'm not sure what "Nothing much" will do, but I suppose it won't change your shop.


It might not be gambling, but it's kind of like a game show. Answer the questions wrong and you'll lose.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's something that Nintendo could still incorporate into the game for Virtual Console games.

Over DLC, you could get the old systems, corresponding to what games you have bought for which consoles.

Example: You bought Super Mario Bros. for the NES, and you'd get a NES, and Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 6, 2010)

I think most of these rants are a little...*****y. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shampoodle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">No offense I mean with Shampoodle the fun is never knowing what you're going to get, but if you DO wanna know what you want just look up a guide.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nooks' Shops</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">The question isn't a gamble you can choose to skip the question. And I would love to have Nook N' go but it doesn't fit with my town patterns... (It's too small.) </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Redd</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I always get legit paintings and if I don't I put them in my house most are awesome.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>The City</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I love being able to just go to the city for Redds or Shrunk whenever instead of waiting once a *censored.3.0*ing month for one of them to come over... <_< Not being able to go over wi-fi sucks.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Houses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Well said.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Grass</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Well said.[.spoiler]</div>


----------



## Charles (Mar 6, 2010)

The choices for different Nook stores is pretty subtle, and you have to know which one you're picking or you'll get a store you don't want. I like being able to change stores...and it doesn't really feel like upgrading or downgrading, either.

Nook's Cranny is the first one, and you don't want to stick with it.

Nook n' Go has the best hours and is the one that I keep in my town. Not a big selection, but again, I like being able to choose this.

Nookway is like a balance of all the expanded stores: good hours and good amount of stuff in store. It doesn't have the best of both worlds, though.

Nookingtons is the one everyone wants because of it's incredible amount of things to buy from it, so much that there has to be a 2nd floor to accommodate everything. Unfortunately, it closes at 9pm which kills me, so I stick with Nook n Go.

I think the choices are subtle on purpose...as that is often how Animal Crossing works. It wants you to figure it out and not be afraid of making a different choice than normal.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, all ranters get better over time, sure I'm gonna have a few mistakes here and there. It's only normal. True that it's better to get events fast rather than waiting a month. And you think rants are *****y? They're not *****y, you're supposed to nitpick all the time when you rant, and give valid reasons. My ranting skills may be rusty but I did all I could.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 6, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Well, all ranters get better over time, sure I'm gonna have a few mistakes here and there. It's only normal. True that it's better to get events fast rather than waiting a month. And you think rants are *****y? They're not *****y, you're supposed to nitpick all the time when you rant, and give valid reasons. My ranting skills may be rusty but I did all I could.


Well your rant were far better then my first "its gay" 
Maybe *****y wasn't the correct wording I should have used, but everyone has to suck before they can be good.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, fix your grammar. I just finished reading a horrible Bible Fanfic, and you sound like one of the characters in it. Oh the pain of reading that shiz...

Anyways a little off topic, but thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...? *Well your rant<big> was</big> far better then my first*

There? derp.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank god. I should have sigquoted this.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 7, 2010)

...This is another reason I like WW better.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> ...This is another reason I like WW better.


Yeah, I'm glad you agree. First I wanted to rant about how the house upgrades are different, then I thought up of so many things I could also rant about. Maybe there will be another animal crossing game in the future, a few years probably. Or not...


----------



## Collen (Mar 16, 2010)

On the subject of nook:
He goes in order from the first (bottom) to the last (top) store.
Plus, he says Nookington's has a good variety, but some people might want something else, so variety means "Nookington's".
But I agree with the grass, I would like it if it didn't go down that fast.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

i personally like it the way it is


----------



## ph33rm3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
			
		

> i personally like it the way it is


I agree.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 16, 2010)

ph33rm3 said:
			
		

> Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you get tired of having to take care of the grass? Plus, the game gets repetitive in the end. Sure, the game is nice and all but do me a small favor and tell me what you don't like about the game, if anything.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate when games force you to play, because you don't wanna lose anything rare...
But the house upgrade for CF is better imo.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

House Upgrades: Sure, four mansions would be fun, but it's a bit much. The only reason why Wild World had a mansion is because there was only one house. You have four houses in City Folk, which equals more rooms than are in just one mansion, so why are you complaining? Also, the NES games weren't included because of Virtual Console. If you want to play an NES game so bad, then pay the measly $5 yourself to download it on Virtual Console.

The Grass: BAAAAAWWWWW. I don't have this problem. Why? Because I actually _use_ the dirt paths that the game makes. Actually, I go even further and make cover the paths with patterns. Then I plant flowers along the ends of the path. It looks very nice, and it keeps the grass growing. No big deal. I actually like the wear-away grass feature. It allows you to make nice dirt paths if you prefer that to patterns (assuming you don't run all over town like an idiot, that is).

The City: I'll admit, the City is kinda lacking. But it's not like it's taking away anything from the game. It's completely new, extending on what was already established by past games. You can't say that it got any worse, because it didn't even exist before City Folk.

Pascal: Sure, he's not the most interesting visitor, but it's not like he's hurting anything. Oh, and I find scallops to be quite common. Here's a tip: Collect any scallops you see along the beach everyday, instead of scurrying to find one at the last minute when he's in town.

Nookington's: There's a very good reason why Nook asks to downgrade the shop. Nookington's may be great for variety, but it fails in comparison to Nook 'n' Go when it comes to availability. And by availability I mean open hours. Unfortunately for night owls like myself, Nookington's closes at 9 PM. Nook 'n' Go, on the other hand, is open until 1 AM. The choice is yours; do you prefer variety over availability, or are you willing to sacrifice variety for some late night shopping?

Crazy Redd's: Um... It's always been like this, so why are you complaining now?

Shampoodle: Again, it's always been that way... It makes it more fun, anyway. It gives you reason to get your hair cut more than just once and never come back.


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> House Upgrades: Sure, four mansions would be fun, but it's a bit much. The only reason why Wild World had a mansion is because there was only one house. You have four houses in City Folk, which equals more rooms than are in just one mansion, so why are you complaining? Also, the NES games weren't included because of Virtual Console. If you want to play an NES game so bad, then pay the measly $5 yourself to download it on Virtual Console.
> 
> The Grass: BAAAAAWWWWW. I don't have this problem. Why? Because I actually _use_ the dirt paths that the game makes. Actually, I go even further and make cover the paths with patterns. Then I plant flowers along the ends of the path. It looks very nice, and it keeps the grass growing. No big deal. I actually like the wear-away grass feature. It allows you to make nice dirt paths if you prefer that to patterns (assuming you don't run all over town like an idiot, that is).
> 
> ...


Yeah. You tell 'em.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> House Upgrades: Sure, four mansions would be fun, but it's a bit much. The only reason why Wild World had a mansion is because there was only one house. You have four houses in City Folk, which equals more rooms than are in just one mansion, so why are you complaining? Also, the NES games weren't included because of Virtual Console. If you want to play an NES game so bad, then pay the measly $5 yourself to download it on Virtual Console.
> 
> The Grass: BAAAAAWWWWW. I don't have this problem. Why? Because I actually _use_ the dirt paths that the game makes. Actually, I go even further and make cover the paths with patterns. Then I plant flowers along the ends of the path. It looks very nice, and it keeps the grass growing. No big deal. I actually like the wear-away grass feature. It allows you to make nice dirt paths if you prefer that to patterns (assuming you don't run all over town like an idiot, that is).
> 
> ...


1: Stating the obvious, Mansions are nice indeed but I prefer them.
2: I don't run all over town, the grass just keeps dying. They don't even bother to give you nearly perfect grass at start.
3: That's something I can agree on.
4: Never seen any scallops, maybe I should be more patient. Virtues.
5: True.
6: BECAUSE I HAET CRAZY REDD!!1!11!11 /sarcasm
7: Screw the rules I have green hair.

Either way, I did all I could to make a decent AC rant. I need someone to Wi-Fi with and noclip everywhere when I get homebrew.

Edit: Actually, the true point of this rant is to show people there are some downsides in the game, and to find witty replies from others to show everyone that reads this that AC can be fun either way. No matter what changes.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm saddened on how you didn't rant about the holidays.
On Wild World and City Folk, there were just not enough holidays for me to even want to play.
And even when they did have holidays, they sucked.

On the GCN version, it had many holidays, many contests, and cool things to do almost every month.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> I'm saddened on how you didn't rant about the holidays.
> On Wild World and City Folk, there were just not enough holidays for me to even want to play.
> And even when they did have holidays, they sucked.
> 
> On the GCN version, it had many holidays, many contests, and cool things to do almost every month.


...What? I'm pretty sure City Folk has most, if not all, holidays from GCN Animal Crossing, plus _more_.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't nearly as engaging though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 27, 2010)

"I'd rather shop at a backstreet alley, knowing I would get scammed, raped, killed, or even worse."

i think i know why i love you mang


----------



## Trundle (Mar 27, 2010)

Okaayy, then.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

They're the same *censored.3.0*ing thing! >_>


----------



## shaunaxolouise (Jun 21, 2010)

i mostly agree with your rants. i love the wild world mansion, its much better.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 21, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> I agree with every of your rants, but you forgot something about Nookington's.
> When Tom Nook ask you which type of shop you prefer, this is not about gambling. If you choose "Variety", it will be Nookington's, while "Balance" yield you a Nookway, and "Best times" for Nook'n'Go. I'm not sure what "Nothing much" will do, but I suppose it won't change your shop.


u get the crapy shop HAHAH!



O and ya i agree with your rants. lol but i like crazy redd he r my CUZ! lol. lol and that swimming guy idk keep him there for no reason.


----------

